# 1st in State!!!



## unitik908 (Jan 18, 2008)

I just wanted to share my enthusiasm in that I won a 1st place in the Indiana Skills USA competition. This got me over 15,000 dollars in scholarships.

Since I won state, I now go to nationals in July!!!!
After winning, it made me realize even more so, that this is what I want to do with my life. FOOD

Anyway just had to share in my excitement!

Chase


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Congradulations!!! Bet your parents are thrilled.
So who is running the competition?


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations!! I am so happy for you. It sounds like you are on your way. Keep up the great work! By the way, what did you have to do for the contest?


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Good stuff..... Congrats....


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Congrats..!! I am a SkillsUSA Advisor and will have students out in Kansas City this summer, as well. I know the hard work you went through to land first in the state, so way to go!!
I will try to stop by in KC to say 'hi'

By the way... National competition is in June, not July... I don't want you to show up late :talk:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Jim what is Skills USA?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Congrats! I'd love to hear more about this event.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Shroomy... from the SkillsUSA: Champions at Work site:
About SkillsUSA

SkillsUSA is a partnership of students, teachers and industry working together to ensure America has a skilled work force. We help each student excel.

SkillsUSA serves more than 280,000 students and instructors annually.

The organization has 13,000 school chapters in 54 state and territorial associations.

More than 14,500 instructors and administrators are professional members of SkillsUSA.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## dg0113 (Mar 19, 2007)

congrats, hope you do well in nationals!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What great news! Here's to more future success!









Mezzaluna


----------



## hbjul (Jun 22, 2007)

Congratulations and best of luck for the future...I look forward to reading more about you in the rags!


----------



## tacotaco (Jun 23, 2008)

Your friends and family must have been proud of you. Congrats and I wish you luck in your college and career days ahead.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

thats excellent 
keep up the good work and get out there and kick butt in the nationals


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I went to skills for my school in NJ a year ago and turns out the kid that placed first in NJ went to nationals and placed 1st there too. Now is on a full ride to CIA. I met up with him at dinner one day because he was in my group and I asked him knowing he was from NJ too and he told me that he won, so i said OH SO YOUR THE GUY THAT KICKED MY ***!? he laughed. 

Anyway congads man thats awesome. Its not an easy thing to do thats for sure. 

Whatd you make? 

I made a small salad for the first course and then my entree i did a stuffed chicken breast with sautted veggies that were seasoned with lemon pepper and that was served with potatoes au gratin, sauted spinich and a grapefruit sauce. (forgot to add sugar to the sauce) and desert i just did a simple apple tower with puff pastry filled with carmalized apples and a carmel sauce. 

Didnt place. 

The day OF the comp. 15 min before we were about to start they told us "the fire marshel told us we can use the ranges" so we had to do everything in the oven. which i later found out it was a test to see how well wed adapt. The girl next to where I had to put my food served raw chicken. :suprise:

Enough about me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Don't forget us out here, OK???


----------

